# Que opinan de este transmisor fm de 500 mw



## dalsaur (Ene 24, 2010)

Saludos, bueno le cuento que en busqueda de un buen transmisor fm encontre este serà que se le puede poner en la etapa amplificadora el transistro 2N3553, para sacarle unos 2 watts
 pero tengo una duda y es por que en la base de la etapa amplificadora esta conectado un condesador y dice MOd que significa y cuenteme este transmisor si funcionarà, sera estable, alguien lo hizo...

a qui dejo en link donde lo saque:http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/transmfm500mw.htm


----------



## alexus (Ene 24, 2010)

ahi es donde conectas el modulador, la primera etapa creo que es un oscilador o algo asi.

usa el buscador de ESTE foro.


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 24, 2010)

serà que se le puede poner en la etapa amplificadora el transistor 2N3553, para sacarle unos 2 watts


----------



## alexus (Ene 24, 2010)

usa el buscador del foro, hay terrible post de un transmisor sencillo.


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 24, 2010)

pero si funcionarà con el 2n3553 me gusto es te cricuito por que tiene una etapa amplificadora


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Mar 11, 2010)

ese transmisor lo hice odteniendo buenos resultados,asy que o dudes ni pisca en hacerlo, es muy importante la bobina l1 debes hacerlo con alambre calibre 22awg esmaltado y todos los componentes tienes que respetar su valor ese transmisor no falla compadre, hagalo que le funcionara.


----------



## electrocuba (Mar 27, 2010)

pero donde se le podria conectar la entrada de audio a ese transmisor porque tambien yo quisiera hacerlo


----------



## J2C (Mar 27, 2010)

Electrocuba

El punto indicado como MOD conectado a traves del capacitor a la base del segundo 2N2222 es la entrada de  la señal modulante de audio.-


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 27, 2010)

bueno la verdad me quede con las ganas de fabricarlo, pues no consegui los trimmer ( condesadores variables), pero si alguien se anima a fabricarlo que comparta fotos de este proyecto y los  tipos de trimmer que usò 
yo intente con algunos timer y ni zumbido hizo..))))))

pd: algo que he notado en algunos transmisores que he fabricado es que al utilizar una fuente bien regulada siempre me toca ponerle un condesador electrolictico de alto Uf en la entarda del voltage + , - , del transmisor de lo contrario no me funciona, quizas a muchos le pasarà lo mismo que al fabricar un transmisor fm y probarlo con una fuente no les funciona. la solucion puede ser esa un condenso electrolictico

saludos


----------



## Taskan (Jun 16, 2010)

Prove de simular este transmisor con el LiveWire, pero no llega corriente a la antena. He hecho algo mal, ya esta bien asi o es un problema de diseño?

EL condensador que esta donde pone mod., de cuantos faradios deberia ser? 

P.D: como el livewire no tiene antena, puse en su lugar un terminal y despues un LED, pero no llegaba la corriente (ni en voltios ni en amperes) de ninguna de las maneras)


----------

